# dogue de bordeaux eating adult food



## katie_32 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi
we brought just before christmas a 12week olf bordeaux and when i asked the breeders what they were eating she said it was some of the adult food the bigger dogs were eating as they had run out of puppy food(if this was true) well i brought her home and tried feeding her bakers complete puppy food which then reading on here was not good for her and it did give her runny poo too. while visiting family member she got hold of some adult food and ate the lot after refusing to eat her own puppy food earlier on. since then she has been eating winalot tin food and really enjoying it but ive bin ensure if its badfor her. well about a week ago she got really really runny watery poos and i thought it could b because she eats what eva my daughter doesnt finish of her dinner so i started keepin her out the room untill all human food was gone and her poos hardned up for few days but this mornin its come back really watery. she is upto date with jabs and was givin worming tab on sat (a week late) not sure what else to do. 
its probly because of the food shes on but she wont eeat anythin else


----------



## mara (Jan 6, 2009)

Its up to you but I would get a decent "large puppy food" your pup needs to grow slowly and the large puppy food will help with this. If your pup grows too quick it may well have a lot of health issues later on in life.

The poo will be runny if the food keeps being changed, you should slowly change over to the new food start by giving a 1/4 new food 3/4 old do this for a couple of days then go half half etc......this should stop it being runny.

Your pup will eat if its hungry you need to set a routine with a decent food. The recommend amounts on the packs can be high and so may not eat all feeds but rest assured when hungry they will eat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

The foods you have mentioned are pretty poor quality - if you are insistant on feeding dry I would try Arden Grange - they do two puppy ranges - which is a pretty good mid priced food.
regards
DT


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You really do need to find a puppy food for large breeds especialy with such a large breed as a dogue de bordeaux.Changing his food all the time will cause him to do runny poos

I gave my whippet puppy a wormer tablet on saturday too and she has had runny poos since then too but she has had a new arrival and is eating different food as well.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

We feed our akita puppy Purina Pro Plan Puppy Large Breed Robust and it is an excellent food he loves it and is looking really good on it too. I found it on Welcome to VioVet.co.uk, Massive savings on genuine vet drugs! - VioVet for just under £40 delivered and from pets at home it is £45.99. It is quite expensive but it is a really good food. We used to feed our lab on Bakers Puppy and he was hyper all the time with all the colourants in it.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

As said, the tinned food & bakers is very poor, ideally you should be feeding a good quality large breed puppy/junior complete diet.

The pup needs a good start in life & by feeding the correct food is a good way to the good start he/she needs.

IMHO:
The breeder should not have been running out of puppy food & or giving a pup who needs more protein etc an adult type food.
"Bad breeding" but that's just my opinion & not your fault.

all the best...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree, with a breed as large as this you will be better getting him agood quality puppy food to help his bones and development 
He will eat puppy food if he is hungry, he wont starve himself! 

x


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

I have a DDB pup as well - they are gorgeous, I would go for a large breed puppy food - its really important that it is large breed so she has to chew it up (the food will swell in the stomach and if it is small breed she can swallow whole and it will expand) 

I would go for Arden Grange (thats what I use) however Royal Canin do a great dane variety for puppies which is also supposed to be very good. 

She will settle down dont worry once she gets used to the diet.


----------

